# صناعه الجبس



## aboeslam (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ارجوا المساعده افيدونى عن المواد التى تضاف الى الجبس وتتفاعل معه 



الى ممن عندهم العلم و الخبره 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abue tycer (3 مايو 2010)

التفاعل مع الاحماض القوية ويولد ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون


----------



## mohammed RIRI (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم استعمل الأحماض ذات التركيز العالي مثل حمض النثريك hno3 فهو فعال لتفتيت الجبس


----------



## chemicaleng (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الزملاء هذة بعض المعلومات عن الجبس منقولة من الانترنت 

التركيب الكيميائي للجبس هو CaSO42H2O حيث يشكل الكالسيوم نسبة 32.6% والكبريتيت نسبة 46.5% والماء نسبة 20.9%. أما معدن الأنهيدريت فتركيبه الكيميائي هو CaSO4 حيث يشكل أكسيد الكالسيوم نسبة 41.2% والكبريتيت نسبة 58.8% ويختلف الجبس عن الأنهيدريت بأنه أكثر نعومة ويحتوي على الماء في تركيبته الكيميائية وصلادة الجبس 2 بمقياس (موهو) ووزنه النوعي يتراوح من 2.2 إلى 2.4 بينما تتراوح صلادة الأنهيدريت ما بين 3 إلى 3.5 ووزنه النوعي ما بين 2.7 إلى 3. يتكون الجبس من بللورات أحادية طويلة ذات شكل منشوري وحبيباته متماسكة وقد يتواجد في هيئة كتل ليفية تكون مسئولة عن التمايز في اللون الذي يتدرج من الزجاجي الشفاف إلى الأبيض شبه الشفاف إلى الرمادي ومن البني إلى الأحمر. وتوجد في الطبيعة خمسة أنواع من الجبس وهي:
Satinspar ويكون في هيئة ألياف متنوعة تتميز بلمعة حريرية وهو كثير التشقق وSelenite Cleavable Crystals وهو أجود أنواع الجبس ذو بللورات أحادية شفافة كاملة ومتشققةز والجبسيت Gypsite وهو راسب أرضي دقيق الحبيبات غير نقي ومصحوب بالطين أو بالطبقات الحمراء وهي خليط من الرمل والطين، وAlabaster وهو دقيق الحبيبات يتهافت عليه النحاتون لسهولة قطعه، والجبس الصخري Rocky gypsum وهو نوع متماسك قشري أو محبب وعادة ما يكون غير نقي.

البيئة الجيولوجية

تتواجد رواسب سميكة وواسعة الامتداد من الجبس مع الصخر الملحي Halite في هيئة أجسام عدسية أو أجسام مسطحة تتطابق interstratified مع الحجر الجيري والطين على امتداد العمود الجيولوجي وخاصة البيئات الجيولوجية المنخفضة.
تتطلب عملية الترسب توفر العوامل الآتية:
ذراع محدود من بحر أو بحيرة أو حوض مائي، وتبخر مياه ضحلة في بيئة جافة. وإعادة حقن الحوض بالماء، وانخساف أو غوص متدرج لقاع الحوض، يتبعه ترسب الأنهيدريت أولاً من المحاليل المشبعة من جراء عمليات التبخر ثم نتيجة لعمليات التجوية والتميؤ Hydration يتكون الجبس:

ويؤكد ذلك أن الجبس يتواجد دائماً فوق الإنهيدريت في التتابع الصخري وكذلك وجود بقايا متآكلة من بللورات الإنهيدريت إلى أن التشققات الموجودة في الإنهيدريت تكون معبأة بالجبس.

الاستخدامات الصناعية

(1) يشكل الجبس المكلسن أو جص باريس Plaster of Paris حوالي 95% من استخدامات الجبس، ويعتمد أساساً على تسخين الجبس إلى 130 درجة مئوية حيث يفقد الماء ذا الرابطة الضعيفة الداخلة في تركيبته فيتحول إلى جبس شبه مائي Hemi Hydrated Gypsum يعرف بجص باريس واسمه التجاري ستوكو Stucco وأكثر استخداماته في البناء مثل:
(أ‌) لاصقات الجدار Wall Plaster
(ب‌) مكونات سابقة الصنع مثل الألواح اللاصقة Plaster Board وألواح الجدار Wall Board، وآجر السقوف Tiles for Ceilings
(ج) بطانة الجدار Wall Linings
(د) فواصل Partitions. كذلك يستخدم كعوازل حرارية وكمنظمات لقياس الرطوبة.
(2) يضاف من 3-6% من الجبس أو الأنهيدريت لإنتاج الأسمنت البورتلندي، بهدف تأخير سرعة التصلب. 
(3) يستخدم الجبس الطبيعي الذي يحتوي على 15-20% كبريت لإنتاج كبريتات الأمونيا التي تستخدم كسماد طبيعي. كما يعوض الجبس نقص التربة من الكالسيوم والكبريت.
(4) يستخدم الجبس أو الأنهيدريت في صناعة الزجاج لتسهيل عملية طرد الغازات. 
(5) يستخدم الجبس الناعم في صناعة البويات والصمغ كما يستخدم في صناعة حشو الورق وفي تركيب الطين المستخدم في عمليات حفر آبار النفط.
(6) عند تسخين الجبس إلى درجة حرارة 1093 مئوية في أفران ذات تهوية محدودة يتكون كبريتيد الكالسيوم والذي ينتج الجير وحمض الكبريتيك.
(7) يستخدم الجبس والأنهيدريت الموجود في هيئة المرمرAlabaster في عمليات النحت وتصميم النصب.

الاستخراج

(1) التعدين السطحيSurface Mining حيث تستخدم طريقة الحفرة المفتوحة Open-Pit وذلك بعد إزالة الغطاء السطحي Overburden ولتجنب تدمير الطبقات يراعى الآتي:
(أ‌) ثبات المنحدر Slope Stability
(ب‌) أن تكون المسافة الرأسية في الحفرة المفتوحة صغيرة ويراعى عمل ضوابط أثناء التقليع Quarrying Control حيث يتحتم تحليل عينات من الجبس عند كل مستوى.
(2) التعدين تحت السطحيUnder Ground Mining ويتطلب هذا النوع من التعدين توفر عدة متطلبات أساسية:
(أ‌) وفرة الاحتياطي من الخام.
(ب‌) أن يكون ذا جودة عالية.
(ج) القرب من الأسواق المستهلكة
(د) توفر وحدة معالجة الكلس Calcining Plant
(هـ) القدرة على منافسة المنتجات البديلة
(و) رخص وسائل النقل وتعتبر طريقة الغرف والدعائم Room and Pillar هي الأكثر شيوعاً في التعدين تحت السطحي.


طريقة المعالجة

(1) التكسير Crushing
(أ‌) تكسير أولي بواسطة Jaw crushing لإنقاص الحجم إلى قطع في حجم كف اليد. 
(ب‌) تكسير ثانوي بواسطة Hammer mills لتصل إلى حجم العدسات
(2) الطحن Grinding لتتحول إلى حبيبات دقيقة
(3) الاستخلاص Beneficiation بغسل الجبس – ثم الغربلة – ثم فصل الشوائب – ثم التجفيف – ثم الكلسنة في أفران خاصة وينتج عن ذلك:
(أ) جبس ألفا شبه المائي hemihydrated gypsum - عند درجة مئوية في أوعية مفرغة من الهواء ويتشابه تحت ضغط البخار.
(ب) جبس بيتا شبه ألماني B-gypsum ويتشابه النوعان في التبللور، لكن الأول أقل قابلية للتفاعل والذوبان وبالتالي يتطلب كمية كبيرة من الماء وفترة أطول للتصلب، وهو الأكثر إنتاجاً واستخداماً.

المنتجون

يعتبر الجبس واسع الانتشار وقد قدر حجم الاحتياطي العالمي في عام 1991م بنحو 2.6 بليون طناً. وبلغ الإنتاج العالمي عام 1991م حوالي 109 مليون طناً وأهم الدول المنتجة هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – كندا – الصين – إيران – اليابان – أسبانيا – فرنسا – روسيا – المكسيك – تايلند – المملكة المتحدة – أستراليا – ألمانيا – الهند – رومانيا – جامايكا – مصر. وأهم الدول المصدرة هي كندا – أسبانيا – المكسيك – تايلند – فرنسا. وأهم الدول المستوردة هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – اليابان – ألمانيا – هولندا – السويد – الدنمارك – فنلندا – كوريا الجنوبية – تايوان – نيوزيلندا – الفلبين

الموضوع منقول للفائدة 
واللة الموفق


----------

